# Thème de bureau Mac OS X pour Windows



## SveDec (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonsoir 
Violà, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissiez un thème pour transformer Windows (version XP) en Mac OS X (dumoins graphiquement ), ou quelque chose d'approchant 
Je n'ai pas trouvé grand-chose sur le net, alors je m'en remet à vous pour aider mes pauvres amis pécéistes à sortir des ténébres 
Merci


----------



## Auréli1 (26 Août 2005)

Ben voyons, en achetant un Mac Mini tu peux transformer XP en OS X... Non, plus sérieusement, les thèmes OS X pour XP ne sont pas nombreux car ils sont illégaux ; Apple fait la chasse à ce genre de maquillage... Mais en cherchant bien...

Aurélien


----------



## cayoux (26 Août 2005)

Winosx sur clubic.com


----------



## SveDec (27 Août 2005)

Merci de vos réponses 
Et que pensez-vous de Flyakyte (ortho ?) ?


----------



## Xman (28 Août 2005)

Il en existe plein pour WidowsBlind, notamment sur ce forum :http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Août 2005)

C'est trop de la bombe !
Mais qui peux bien vouloir mettre un truc comme ça sur un PC ?
J'ai beau réfléchir, je me dis que cela n'interresse personne ! A part des macusers ......donc..........


----------



## SveDec (28 Août 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop de la bombe !
> Mais qui peux bien vouloir mettre un truc comme ça sur un PC ?
> J'ai beau réfléchir, je me dis que cela n'interresse personne ! A part des macusers ......donc..........


Ca interesse des amis à moi 
Qui sont de potentiels futurs Mac Users ^^


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2005)

J'ai déja posté ce genre de trucs. Mais il est hors de question que je le cherche à cette heure là.


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop de la bombe !
> Mais qui peux bien vouloir mettre un truc comme ça sur un PC ?
> J'ai beau réfléchir, je me dis que cela n'interresse personne ! A part des macusers ......donc..........




Détrompe toi, combien de types sur pc arborent fièrement ce skin tout en continuant de "vomir" apple, selon eux ils ont même le beurre et l'argent du beurre, en attendant le cul de la crémière ils sont pas près de le voir !    

En tout cas, j'en vois fréquemment des desk customisés apple, à tel point que parfois j'avais du mal à faire la différence entre les originaux et les vrais.


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déja posté ce genre de trucs. Mais il est hors de question que je le cherche à cette heure là.


On t'a rien demandé....alors endors toi et


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> On t'a rien demandé....alors endors toi et


ho ho ho je m'en veux d'être passé à côté de ça 

Allez je suis sympa, j'en profite pour mettre un lien vers l'article "Turn your PC into a Mac" d'Engadgat.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

Quasi 6 mois après, joli score dark


----------



## AuGie (13 Février 2006)

Plus de chance de trouver une solution dans customisation


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Plus de chance de trouver une solution dans customisation


Il existait ce forum il ya six mois ?


----------



## AuGie (13 Février 2006)

Nan mais maintenant oui donc il a plus de chance de trouver une solution dans cette sous cat


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

Avant d'avoir mon Mac mini, j'avais installé winosx sur XP, pour me preparer à la transition


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quasi 6 mois après, joli score dark


Ça vient de là ; je passe pas mon temps à chercher les messages ou rezba se fait renvoyer chier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2006)

Les utilisateurs de Windows cherchant a avoir une apparence similaire a Mac osX peuvent utiliser Stardock pour trouver pas mal de programmes pour customiser Windows, ainsi que Win Customize pour récupérer des thèmes.


----------



## jonasmatic (23 Février 2006)

je travaille dans une boite chinoise a pekin, et mon interface graphique et mon systeme sont bien sur tout en chinois.

je suis un inconditionnel du mac.

si je pouvais retrouver un peu de la bonne ambiance apple ici au bureau ou les chinois ne jurent que par windows (beurk) ce serait cool.

je peux meme essayer de les convertir ???...

est ce que vous savez si les menus et tout et tout le systeme machin, et autre resteront en chinois ou bien la langue sera automatiquement rechangee en anglais ou autre si je transforme mon interface graphique avec winosx 2

merci


jonasmatic


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Je peux me tromper mais je pense que la langue dépend de windows et non de winosx...


----------



## cypress (24 Février 2006)

jonasmatic a dit:
			
		

> je travaille dans une boite chinoise a pekin, et mon interface graphique et mon systeme sont bien sur tout en chinois.
> je suis un inconditionnel du mac.
> 
> si je pouvais retrouver un peu de la bonne ambiance apple ici au bureau ou les chinois ne jurent que par windows (beurk) ce serait cool.
> ...



Avec Flyakite OSX, il modifie simplement les resssources graphiques dans les fichiers, et te propose un joli désinstallateur.

Donc : peu importe la langue ça garde tout sauf les graphismes (thème tiger), c'est sûr, tu peux choisir avec précision quoi installer (il y a les docks inclus, le programme pour les ombres etc.) et le site vaut le coup d'oeil : ICI


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2006)

Excellent site et theme : http://osx.portraitofakite.com/ 

bleuffant


----------



## snail (7 Mars 2006)

personnellement j'ai essayé ces deux softs sur pc...Winosx est très stable et le panneau de configuration qui ressemble à celui de l'osx à s'y méprendre est en français.
Je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes avec winosx, mon système pc fonctionne toujours avec...tout y est même la pomme au démarrage...les sonsetc. Ce logiciel ne consomme pas plus de ressources qu'un thème XP. Je n'ai pas constaté de ralentissements...contrairement à windowblinds (instable sur certaines machines voir fait planter dès l'application du skin).
Je te conseille de télécharger avec winosx "object dock" et l'apparence osx sera complète...tu peux même rajouter un plug in pour avoir l'effet "génie" lors de la réduction des fenêtres.
Tu peux également avec winosx rendre une fenêtre transparente, bon c'est un peu superflu mais...
D'autre fonctions sont aussi agréable comme le fait de réduire une fenête à une simple barre avec un click (comme sur OS9)...La desinstallation ne pose pas de problème non plus...
Sur crystalXP.net tu trouveras également des "bricopack" pour donner l'apparence "vista" à ton PC XP.
J'ai essayé également et ça fonctionne très bien (et en plus c'est beau, c'est un travail soigné). un dock parfaitement paramétrable est compris dans l'installation mais aussi la possiblité de changer la couleur de tes dossier...(tout comme winosx)....


----------



## jéjé168 (8 Avril 2006)

je voudrais savoir si win os x est facile a désinstaler et ne fait pas de problème un fois désinstaller et en fait j'ai un mac et un pc et j'aimerais avoir la chouette apparence apple sur mon pc 


jéjé168


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop de la bombe !
> Mais qui peux bien vouloir mettre un truc comme ça sur un PC ?
> J'ai beau réfléchir, je me dis que cela n'interresse personne ! A part des macusers ......donc..........



Surtot ceux qui installeront Windows sur leur Mac Intel avec Boot Camp !


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Avril 2006)

jéjé168 a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais savoir si win os x est facile a désinstaler et ne fait pas de problème un fois désinstaller et en fait j'ai un mac et un pc et j'aimerais avoir la chouette apparence apple sur mon pc
> 
> 
> jéjé168


Rien compris


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris


C'était bien la peine de faire remonter le fil alors :rateau:

jéjé168 veut avoir le look & feel (enfin déjà le look ce sera pas mal ) Mac OS X sur Windows, mais il demande s'il est facile de revenir à l'interface de base c'est tout (moi je n'ai pas la réponse, il vaudrait peut-être mieux demander sur un forum windows).


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine de faire remonter le fil alors :rateau:
> 
> jéjé168 veut avoir le look & feel (enfin déjà le look ce sera pas mal ) Mac OS X sur Windows, mais il demande s'il est facile de revenir à l'interface de base c'est tout (moi je n'ai pas la réponse, il vaudrait peut-être mieux demander sur un forum windows).





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar.


----------



## Monokrom (14 Mai 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille de télécharger avec winosx "object dock" et l'apparence osx sera complète...*tu peux même rajouter un plug in pour avoir l'effet "génie" lors de la réduction des fenêtres.*


salut
je suis nouveau ici
je voudrais savoir où je pourrais me procurer ce fameux plugin
j'ai regardé sur google, sans résultat

ps: j'ai winOSX 2.02

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

Un lien qui plaira.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2007)

Voici un tutoriel complet pour transformer Windows XP en Mac OSX.


----------



## CERDAN (25 Janvier 2007)

il est mieux que winosx, tumb ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2007)

Je ne peux pas te dire, je n'ai pas de PC, désolé.


----------



## CERDAN (28 Janvier 2007)

me"rci quand meme, le seul probl&#232;me c'est que winosk c'est l aversion panther, et pas tiger !!!


----------



## monta (26 Mai 2007)

bonjour c montassar  chui un nouvo membre ici mé chui passionné comme tt le monde par les produi mac et g effectuer des recherche pour me debarraser de windows malgré ke je ne possede pa ni pc ni mac et mé recherche m'ont permis de trouyver plkusieurs theme de mac osx pour xp parmis ces theme on trouve WINOSX et c vachemnt beau come theme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

On en a parlé dans ce topic et s'il te plaît n'écrit pas en language sms.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Mai 2007)

Visiblement dans WinOSX il n'y a pas de correcteur d'orthographe :afraid:


----------

